# I WON! but now I feel dirty...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I just won an auction for a little mini spycam on Fleabay. I'm gonna use it to build a slot car camera truck. But I sniped it with like 20 seconds left...

am I a bad person? Little support here, guys...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

A bad person because you sniped?????Nah,thats how you play the game!!!!

Interested to see what you come up with for the camera car project.Keep us posted!!!!!

Mike


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Naaaahh ;-)
Is there another way to win an item in fact ?

But to not be considered as a bad guy, means you got to snipe manually and not with a special program or tool (that could be found on the web)... 

That's why I wake up sometimes too late in the morning and tired to death (y'know, with red rabbit eyes and a skunk breathe), only because I was following some US auctions, trying to win them at 2-3 o'clock in the morning instead of sleeping :drunk:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

have you checked this page lately?

http://www.scaleracers.com/FrontRangeHO/defaultVideo.asp

I'm trying to set up the truck a little differently. I want to be able to mount it on either a 440 chassis or a US-1 chassis...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

zanza said:


> Naaaahh ;-)
> Is there another way to win an item in fact ?
> 
> But to not be considered as a bad guy, means you got to snipe manually and not with a special program or tool (that could be found on the web)...
> ...


 ok, then, I feel better... I did it by watching the auction and hovering over the computer till it closed... 

--rick


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> I did it by watching the auction and hovering over the computer till it closed...



Old Skool!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Until Ebay wakes up and decides they are losing too much money it is ok...
I can't wait to see what you come up with...
But I thought you had one of these already?
Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I just won an auction for a little mini spycam on Fleabay. I'm gonna use it to build a slot car camera truck. But I sniped it with like 20 seconds left...
> 
> am I a bad person? Little support here, guys...
> 
> --rick


Heck No! Every one does it its part of the process. Mind it was me you snipped.. LOL...( Just joking)


Coach


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I just won an auction for a little mini spycam on Fleabay. I'm gonna use it to build a slot car camera truck. But I sniped it with like 20 seconds left...
> 
> am I a bad person? Little support here, guys...
> 
> --rick


That's why they call it an auction, the high bidder wins. Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noddaz said:


> Until eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it was borrowed...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nahhh you outbid me!!! just kidding. how much did you get it? I would love to have one!!

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WesJY said:


> Nahhh you outbid me!!! just kidding. how much did you get it? I would love to have one!!
> 
> Wes


  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5830245112 

Check the guy's other auctions. He seems to have like a zillion of these. You can BIN for like $21.99, or take your chances bidding. Heck, it saved me 12 bucks. I just bookmarked a whole bunch from this guy, it seemed he had one of these ending every hour and a half, and kept lowballing till I got one.

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5830245112
> 
> Check the guy's other auctions. He seems to have like a zillion of these. You can BIN for like $21.99, or take your chances bidding. Heck, it saved me 12 bucks. I just bookmarked a whole bunch from this guy, it seemed he had one of these ending every hour and a half, and kept lowballing till I got one.
> 
> --rick


damn thats cheap!!! you get the whole deal for about 20 bucks including shipping????!!! i thought they were expensive! i ll wait til you get it and if everything works out ok then let me know and i ll bid cool?

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Total was about $25 with shipping. If this project actually gets off the ground, you can bet I'll post the results here... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Total was about $25 with shipping. If this project actually gets off the ground, you can bet I'll post the results here... :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


keep me informed on how it goes. im really interested in those stuff. thanks man..

Wes


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Rick-Dirt is a good thing!

Circle Track DAC


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

rick- I got my Faller Cadillac from Claudia36, so I am out of the running on future bids. I didn't even snipe it. It closed after my bedtime! I think the international shipping scared everyone, but I have never had a problem.

I did the camera thing. It is pretty cool. It is a challenge securing it to the car. and you want to put it on a body that is extremely flat to the chassis.

Jim


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Was that the pink one without the roof that just closed last night? That was in an auction with 2 other cars, a cut Galaxie and an Indy racer?

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

no, I wanted the pink caddy, but I settled for a yellow convertible.

Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> but now I feel dirty...


Why? Are you planning to install it in the toe of your boot?


----------

